# Neptune... in his own 2.5G home



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

These are Neptune's pix after he recovered a good part of his dorsal and tail fin from fin rot. You can see he still has a long way to go, but a new 2.5G tank, Maracyn 2, Stress Coat and Aquarium Salt did wonders. He practically had no dorsal fin when we moved him to the new tank, but he's fought through it all!
One thing he hasn't done since moving is making a bubble nest but everytime my wife or daughter go near his tank, he blows kisses at them! Go STUD!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Nice tank!


Thanks _dramaqueen! _A question on filters. My tank came with an attached filter, but I guess its intensity is a bit too high cos after 5 minutes of turning it on, it creates a thick layer of foam due to which Neptune is unable to come to the surface for his O2. Every 5 minutes I need to switch off the filter and remove the froth/scum with a net. Now I know that a gang valve can regulate that, but is there some way I can circumvent this till I purchase one?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice tank, handsome boy, and it looks like he is making a strong comeback!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would just turn it off until you get the gang valve. It won't hurt to turn it off.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Nice tank, handsome boy, and it looks like he is making a strong comeback!


Thanks _neenjar_!
You are right! Really amazed at his spirit to beat the odds and do well!


----------



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

i have the same castle as you!!!
its so cute!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

kweenbee11 said:


> i have the same castle as you!!!
> its so cute!


Yup! Its good, though a bit small for a betta to fit right through. Guppies would have a great time going through, I guess. Does your betta go through his castle?


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I remember you saying how awful his finrot was. Unfortunately my guy is still battling a horrible case. 
Do you mind giving me how you treated him (in detail) in case my current treatment doesn't work? 

He really looks great and his color is beautiful!!! Hopefully his fins will make a full recovery! 

P.s. LOVE the tank!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

Luchi said:


> Oh my goodness! I remember you saying how awful his finrot was. Unfortunately my guy is still battling a horrible case.
> Do you mind giving me how you treated him (in detail) in case my current treatment doesn't work?
> 
> He really looks great and his color is beautiful!!! Hopefully his fins will make a full recovery!
> ...


Thanks _Luchi_! Ok here goes what my wife did: (she's the healer, not me! 

Started him off on a 5 day cycle of Maracyn2 and MaracynTC. No water changes for 5 days. On the 6th day, did a 100% water change and continued the 5 day treatment cycle again. The back-to-back arrested the advent of further rot.
After this we got him his 2.5g tank since it was getting really cold in his 1g bowl. Got a filter and an immersible thermometer to accurately maintain the temp at ~78F. Also got a heater in case the temp dropped real low (but never used it). We also used to add Stress Coat and aqua salt to his water every 2 days during the 2 cycles.
We fed him on freeze dried blood worms once in 5 days to get his proteins up. At other times, kept him on 3 pellets a day. That's it! the fighter fought through and looks not too bad now.
Hope Luchi makes it through his fin rot too. Keep us posted!

Edit: Just completed the 3rd cycle of meds today. I think we'll give him a break for a couple of days now


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much. And he really does look good! Very vibrant! I know you guys are glad that you nursed him back to health :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like a good plan. I never thought about upping the protien intake while treating for illness but I've heard other people say they do it. I may try that next time.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> It sounds like a good plan. I never thought about upping the protien intake while treating for illness but I've heard other people say they do it. I may try that next time.


My thoughts were the same on 'overfeeding', but my wife made a pertinent point that to counter the effect of the meds, he would need wholesome, rich food. I'm glad I listened to her


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your wife sounds like a very wise person.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

3bangdoos said:


> Yup! Its good, though a bit small for a betta to fit right through. Guppies would have a great time going through, I guess. Does your betta go through his castle?


yeaa he does and he sleep in there too. both of my bettas love it


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Your wife sounds like a very wise person.


Yup! That's probably why they say, 'Opposites attract' :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

3bangdoos said:


> Yup! That's probably why they say, 'Opposites attract' :lol:


lol!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very awsome


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Lookin good!!


----------

